# Wird mal Zeit!



## muh.gp (12. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich das Forum schon des öfteren mit meinen Anfängerfragen bemüht habe, sollte ich mich ja mal vorstellen.

Mein Name ist Holger und ich komme aus dem wilden Süden, konkret aus Göppingen. Wir haben seit 12 Jahren ein eigenes Häuschen mit einem kleinen, aber feinen Garten, der auch eine große Terasse und eine bisher ungemütliche Pergola hatte. In diesem Frühjahr stand dann die Renovierung dieses "Prachtbaus" auf dem Programm.

   

Es folgte der Umbau....

       

Von einem Teich - obwohl seit unserem Einzug mein großer Traum - war da noch nicht die Rede!

Und so stand die Pergola mit angebautem Schuppen klar im Fokus...

     

Erst jetzt reifte die Idee mit dem Teich! Und anstatt des geplanten Steinbeetes wurde ein Loch gegraben und die Geschichte nahm ihren Lauf....

     

Es folgte das Auslegen der Folie und die erste Befüllung....

       

Nachdem der obere Teichbereich fertig war, plätscherte der "Wasserfall" und das biologische System konnte sich einspielen...

 

Nach drei Wochen - ich weiß, zu kurz, aber die Werte stimmten und die Ungeduld siegte - zogen dann die Bewohner ein...


----------



## muh.gp (12. Aug. 2012)

*Wird mal Zeit! - 2.0*

Und sieht das Ergebnis aus - ohne fremde Hilfe und durchaus gelungen!

         

Und hier die technischen Details:

Der Teich ist mit dem Oberbecken ca. vier Meter lang und durchschnittlich ein Meter breit. Da er keine Flachwasserzonen hat, liegt das Volumen bei etwa 3.200 l, die tiefste Stelle misst 0,9 Meter. Am Teich ist eine Oase Biopress 6000 im Einsatz und bedient das obere Becken. Das Wasser plätschert dann über den Wasserfall ins "Hauptbecken". Nachts ist zudem eine kleine Luftpumpe in Betrieb. Als Besatz leben 9 Goldies und 7 Bitterlinge im Teich und füllen sich dem Anschein nach sehr wohl. 
Ich weiß, das ist vom Fischbesatz die Obergrenze und mit Nachwuchs rechne ich eigentlich nicht, da dafür keine geschützten Rückzugszonen vorhanden sind. Im tiefen Bereich habe ich mit Steinen und einem alten Kräutertopf einige Verstecke gestaltet, die auch rege genutzt werden.

Ich hoffe, dass Euch der Teich auch so gut gefällt und Ihr für meine Fragen weiter ein offenes Ohr habt. Ich lerne ja noch....

P.S.: Und nun sitze ich immer gemütlich auf der Pergola vor dem Teich und - meine Frau darf es nicht wissen!!! - plane in Gedanken schon die Erweiterung! Verrückt!!!

Viele Grüße,
Holger


----------



## guenter (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,

ist dir gut gelungen, saubere Arbeit.

Wünsche viel Freude mit deinen neuen Freunden im Teich.

Mehr dürfen es aber nicht werden!


----------



## Joerg (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,
das sieht toll aus. 

Die Gedanken an die nächste Erweiterung sind ganz normal,
man kann ja so toll entspannen und sich eine noch bessere dann gut vorstellen.


----------



## muh.gp (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallöchen,

inzwischen hat mein Teich ein paar Wochen auf dem Buckel und es gibt Neuigkeiten.... Heute kam ich nach zwei Wochen aus dem Urlaub zurück und der erste summarische Check viel positiv aus. Alle waren noch da! Und wie. Meine Mutter war während des Urlaubs für die Versorgung zuständig und hat es echt gut gemeint. Gefühlsmäßig haben sich die kleinen Racker von der Größe her verdoppelt. Aber seht selbst:

     

Das Einzelfoto zeigt übrigens den Fisch mit der vorrübergehenden Maulsperre!

Aber auch meine Pflanzen sind schön gewachsen. Vor allem die unter Wasser, wenn man bedenkt, dass das vor ein paar Wochen noch drei oder vier kurze Wedel waren...

       

Bei näherer Betrachtung meines oberen Beckens entdeckte ich Bewegung. Und fand eine ganze Menge dieser Tierchen (ca. 3 bis 6 mm groß):

   

Sieht irgendwie nach __ Schnecken aus und bewegt sich auch so. Nur ich habe nie welche eingesetzt... Viellicht unbewußt mit einer Pflanze? Können die Tierchen zur Plage werden, vermehren sich irgendwie schnell (gar nicht wie Schnecken....)?

Und als ich das Schneckenrennen so beobachtete huschte etwas deutlich schnelleres durch meinen Blick. Nach ein paar Minuten habe ich vier kleine Fischlein entdeckt! 

Aber nun die Preisfrage: 
Wie kommen die in den oberen Teich? Vögel, __ Enten oder ähnliches wurde bisher nie gesichtet. Ich habe die Pumpe und die Fische nur im großen Teich, dann geht das Wasser durch den Filter inkl. UVC. Kann der Nachwuchs das überleben? 

Ich habe Bitterlinge und Goldfische im Teich. Eine Muschel hatte ich auch, die hat aber leider leider nur zwei Wochen überlebt, da ihr in meinem sehr sauberen Wasser wohl die Nahung ausgegangen ist. 
Reicht dieses Zeitfenster für die Bitterlinge oder hat das teilweise heftige Paarungsverhalten meiner Goldis Früchte getragen?

Wäre schön, wenn mir die vielen Spezialisten hier im Forum helfen könnten.... DANKE!

Eines scheint aber schon jetzt klar, im nächsten Frühjahr steht die Vergrößerung an - bin ich eigentlich verrückt???? - eine knappe Verdopplung verträgt meine Terasse noch. Fragt sich nur, ob es meine Frau erträgt....

Viele erholte und beruhigte Grüße,
Holger


----------



## lissbeth66 (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,

Den Vergrößerungstraum kenne ich, der ist nach 1,5 Jahren Teich bei mir auch schon da und meinem Mann graust es schon weil ich ihm zu häufig davon rede. 

Fischeier bekommst Du schnell mit Vögel oder Pflanzen ins Becken .


----------



## jolantha (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Holger,
natürlich mußt Du vergrößern, Du mußt Deiner Frau nur klar machen, daß Deine Fische ja schließlich wachsen, und mehr Platz brauchen. Und Nachwuchs wird sich ja auch irgendwann einstellen !


----------



## muh.gp (1. Sep. 2012)

*Was ist es denn nun?  Bitterling oder Goldi?*

Hallo,

ja ja, bin heute schon wieder davor gestanden und habe in Gedanken vermessen.... Ohne Zollstock, damit es meine Holde nicht sieht und den Braten riecht. Eine gut vorbereitete Überzeugungstaktik will geplant sein....

Habe nun mal einen "Neuling" gefangen und fotografiert:

 

Was ist Eure Meinung? Goldi oder Bitterling? der Kleine ist ca 10 bis 12 mm lang.

Gibt es auch Antworten zu meinen anderen Fragen.

DANKE und ein wunderschönes Wochenende! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## lissbeth66 (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Für mich sieht das nach Goldi aus, davon hab ich auch einige rumschwimmen


----------



## muh.gp (1. Okt. 2012)

*Teichbau 2.0 - das Fieber hat mich gepackt!*

Hallo zusammen,

noch genieße ich die letzten Sonnenstrahlen am Teich und auch meine kleinen Freunde sind richtig "heiß" auf jede Erwärmung des inzwischen schon recht frischen Teichwassers. Scheint die Sonne tummeln sie sich an der Oberfläche - sind richtige Sonnenanbeter!

       

Während die Großen sich auf ihre erste Überwinterung vorbereiten, bin ich wegen der Kleinen unter die Aquaristen gegangen. *(DANKE Jörg, war ein toller Tipp!!!) *Der Nachwuchs darf die kalten Monate im Haus verbringen und die "Sieben Zwerge" fühlen sich bisher pudelwohl!

   

Sollten alle meine Fische durch den Winter kommen, habe ich dann aber ein kleineres Platzproblem. Aber wie schon geschrieben, sind die Ausbaupläne ja schon am wuchern. Ich habe jetzt mal eine Computersimulation gemacht und auch meiner Frau präsentiert - ich glaube, sie weiß, dass sie keine Chance hat....

Mit dem Ausbau gewinne ich nochmals knapp 2,5 m² Fläche und sollte mit einer weiteren tiefen Zone auch insgesamt die 5.000 Liter knacken. Was haltet Ihr von meinem Vorhaben?

bisher:   neu: 

Danke und Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

moin Holger,
die geplante Vergrößerung ist eine klasse Idee 
Deine Goldfische nenn sich übrigens "Sarasa", eine edle Unterart bei den Goldfischen.. wir haebn sie ebenfalls im Teich.
Eine Frage hätte ich: aus welchem Material besteht eigentlich das Dach Deiner überdachten Terrasse?


----------



## muh.gp (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

Danke für das Lob!

Ich weiß, dass sich die gefleckten Freunde Sarasa nennen, aber ich habe hier im Forum gelernt, dass der Oberbegriff "__ Goldfisch" lautet. Da die Fische sich so toll unterschieden lassen, hat jeder von meinen beiden Jungs einen eigenen Namen erhalten: Pünktchen, Nippon, Checker, Jumbo, Flash, ... Und ich kann Deine Aussage nur unterschreiben. Die Sarasa sehen megaedel und schön aus.

Zum Dach der Pergola. Ursprünglich war ein transparentes, gewelltes Fiberglas drauf, hat mit aber nicht mehr gefallen. Die Entscheidung fiel dann auf ein Trapezblech. Das Dach sieht mit seiner weißen Farbe sehr schön und edel aus - passend zu den Fischen... Auf der Unterseite hat das Blech ein graues Flies, das nicht nur dämpft, sondern auch toll aussieht. Durch die helle Bedachung war der Platz unter der Pergola auch bei sehr heißen Temperaturen nicht überhitzt und angenehm.

Das Dach habe ich über das Internet in der gewünschten Größe bestellt. Die Lieferung, der Zuschnitt der Schrägen und das Verlegen ging problemlos. Nur zu empfehlen!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## irene (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger, die geplante Erweiterung sieht gut aus! Wenn du ja gerade am Planen bist, hätte ich noch eine kleine Anregung für dich: Ich denke da an Besucher deines Gartens wie z.B. Igel, die bei einem Absturz ins Becken schlechte Karten haben, wieder rauszukommen - zumindest sehe ich auf den Bildern keine Möglichkeit, da eine Flachwasserzone fehlt. Man kann mit einem Brettchen da ein bisschen helfen.
vgl. z.B. * defekter Link entfernt *
http://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/...richtige-winter-hilfe-fuer-kleine-igel--19150

Du merkst schon, mir liegen die stacheligen Freunde sehr am Herzen.

Liebe Grüße, weiter viel Spaß mit Teich und Garten
Irene


----------



## DbSam (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,


die geplante Vergrößerung ist eine gute Idee. Ich gehe auch schon lange 'schwanger' damit. 

Eine Bemerkung zur neuen Form:
Auf allen Bildern hier in diesem Thread sieht man bei Deinen Neubauten und der Gestaltung/Bestuhlung etc. klare Linien.
Warum bekommt dann der 'arme' Teich solch eigenwillige Treppenstufen verpasst? Für meinen Geschmack ist das ein Stilbruch zum 'Rest' der Anlage...
Die derzeitige eine Ecke geht momentan noch als "das muss so sein, ging nicht anders" durch. Eine zweite derartige Stufe 'verkraftet' die Optik des Teiches/Teichrandes nicht, finde ich.


Leider sehe ich auf keinem Bild was links vom Teich ist und ob die Stufen/diese Form einen Grund haben. Vielleicht käme man dann noch auf andere Ideen...

Wie gesagt, das waren nur meine ersten Gedanken beim Anblick Deines Entwurfes.  



Gruß Carsten

Edit:
Was ich vergessen habe: Daumen hoch, Deine Oase kommt auf den Bildern gut rüber.


----------



## muh.gp (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Carsten,

Danke für Deine Hinweise! 

Zur Aufklärung der Gesamtsituation mal zwei "Luftaufnahmen" vom aktuellen Zustand:

Bereich Teich und Terasse:

 

Bereich Garten:

 

Da am Ende des Gartens unsere Autostellplätze sind, sowie der direkte Weg zur Schule meiner beiden Jungs, ist der Weg durch den Garten und über die Terasse unsere "Hauptstraße". Somit bin ich mit meinen Erweiterungsplänen schon leicht eingeengt.

 

Der rote Bereich ist unantastbar, da nunmal der direkte Weg. Der grüne Bereich soll als Lebens- und Bewegungsraum erhalten bleiben (oder ich kann gleich meine Koffer packen bzw. bekomme Ärger mit der Hausherrin ). Somit bleibt die gelbe Zone...

Mein erster Entwurf war auch als Abtasten der Möglichkeiten zu sehen, schließlich muss ich erst Mal meiner Gattin die neuen Planungen schmackhaft machen. Die Gute war nach meinen ersten Gedankenspielen nur bedingt begeistert.... Aktuell scheint sie realisiert zu haben, dass sie mich nicht bremsen kann und heimlich, still und leise werde ich dann versuchen auf diese Variante zu erweitern:

 

Damit habe ich zwar weiter ein Eck drin, aber das lässt sich wegen dem engen Durchgang zwischen Haus/Treppe und Teich nicht vermeiden.

Sollte allerdings jemand andere Anregungen haben, ich bin für alles offen, schließlich habe ich den ganzen Winter Zeit für die Planung und die darauf folgenden Diskussionen mit Euch und meiner Liebsten....:beten

Grüße,
Holger

P.S.: Gratulation auch zu Deinem Teich, der Phantasie für Erweiterungen scheinen (fast) keine Grenzen gesetzt. Bin mal gespannt, wann aus der "Schwangerschaft" ein neues "Baby" wird.... ;-)


----------



## DbSam (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,


na, das sind ja klare Regeln:   

Regel 1:   Platzbedarf und Vorschriften der Hausherrin unbedingt berücksichtigen!
Regel 2:   Fluchtweg beibehalten.
Regel 3:   benötigtes Teichvolumen für die Fische unter Beachtung Vorgabe 1 und 2 maximal vergrößern.
Regel 4:   Kontostand beobachten

Deine letzte Idee sieht schon besser als der erste Entwurf aus.

Ich habe auch noch zwei schnelle Ideen dazu:
(Keine Photoshop-Meisterwerke, nur ganz schnell 'zusammen geschossen'.)

Idee 1: 
 
(Ich weiß nicht ob das so gut rüber kommt: Die Längsseiten sind nicht parallel, die Schräge der linken Seite richtet sich nach dem Wegbedarf.)

Idee 2: 
 
(Hier sollen die Längsseiten parallel verlaufen, die abgeschrägte Ecke ist für die Gewohnheiten der Fußgänger.)

Nun könnte man noch:

Die Form des 'Miniwasserfallteiches' jeweils an die Form des Teiches anpassen.
Den oberen Abschluss komplett mit Holz gestalten (anstatt der silbrigen Kante (Alu?))
Evtl. könnte man auch den Teich noch erhöhen, das gibt mehr Volumen für die Fische und mehr Sicherheit für die Fußgänger. Dazu solche Steine wie bei der kleinen Terassenmauer nutzen, um nicht im Materialchaos zu enden.
Man könnte auch noch...
Oder man könnte....    
 

Gruß Carsten


PS zu Deinem PS:
Ich muss den Hang irgendwie terassenförmig gestalten. Momentan ist die Pflege eine arge Schinderei, ein 'Hanghuhn' hat dagegen ein Luxusleben. Dabei soll der Teich unbedingt gleich mit vergrößert werden und wird also mit in die Planung einbezogen. Das kann ich aber nicht alles hier beschreiben, das wird ein eigener Thread.


----------



## Klausile (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,

dein Teich und das Umfeld gefallen mir sehr sehr gut.
Dein Gedanke zu dem Ausbau scheint mir auch stimmig, und lässt auch fürs nächste Jahr noch genug Raum für weitere Pläne.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## muh.gp (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hi Carsten,

... Du machst das nicht zufällig beruflich?

Beide Ideen sind toll und werden einer genauen Prüfung unterzogen. DANKE!

Der große Gedanke bei meinem Plan war/ist, den "Schnippelbereich" an der Folie so gering wie möglich zu halten (rote Linie auf dem Bild). Zudem habe ich mal die bisherigen und geplanten Tiefezonen eingezeichnet. Ich wollte den Mittelbereich bei 40 bis 50 cm belassen und dafür noch mal eine richtig tiefe Stelle (mind. 100 cm) gestalten.

 

So nebenbei... Als ich mir Deine Vorschläge am Objekt angeschaut habe, kamen tatsächlich noch größere Visionen auf... Am neuen Anbau zur Mauer eine kleine Öffnung in die Mauer, wie ein Überfluss, dann ein Bachlauf über Steine hinunter auf die Rasenebene und dort dann noch ein Teich in geschwungener Form... so zu sagen Teich 3.0!

In meinem schöpferischen Übermut habe ich gleich meine Gattin teilhaben lassen... Und siehe da, sie zeigt erste Anzeigen der Kapitulation....

Dafür mache ich mir immer mehr Sorgen um mich selbst... TEICHBAUFIEBER!!! Weiß jemand, wo es die Zäpfchen dagegen gibt?

@ Klaus: Danke für das Lob!!! Mit Blick auf die Stichworte "nächste Jahre", "genug Raum" und "weitere Pläne" bekomme ich aber fast schon Panikattacken! 

Grüße,

Holger


----------



## DbSam (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,


Nein, beruflich habe ich nichts mit Photoshop am Hut. Sitze aber täglich am Rechner und muss andere Leute mit Programmen und ähnlichem beglücken...

An Deine angesprochene 'Schnippelei' hattee ich auch schon gedacht. Ich gehe aber immer vom gewünschten Endergebnis rückwärts. Und dann 'schaun mer mal'...
Zur Not muss eben mehr geschnippelt werden, damit man mit dem Ergebnis glücklich ist...

Wie gesagt, das sind alles nur Gedanken und Ideen. Diese musst Du verwerfen/verbessern/ausbauen und dann letzendlich umsetzen oder auch nicht.  

Ich denk, das wird schon, wenn ich die anderen Bilder sehe.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hi Cartsen,

ich dachte eher beruflich in Richtung Gartenplanung....

Deine Ideen habe ich schon einfließen lassen, die ganz große Variante mit dem Versetzen/Ausbauen der bisherigen Tiefzone ist nicht nur mit Schniebelei verbunden... Ich habe an dieser Stelle ja über einen Meter Tiefgang und habe hier mit Schalbrettern gearbeitet, die ich zudem noch zwischen Brett und Erdmasse mit Beton aufgeüllt habe (hatte einfach Schiß, dass mit irgendwann die Terasse in den Teich rutscht). Daher ist hier ein Ausbau ziemlich aufwendig. 

Sitze gerade am Teich, spinne meine Ausbaupläne und habe Besuch von einer Riesenlibelle. Verflixt, man(n) sollte immer einen Foto bereit haben... Eines ist aber sicher: Im Frühjahr werde ich wieder zu Spaten und Spitzhacke greifen!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass ich nicht nerve, aber meine beiden Jungs nerven mich....

Wie berichtet überwintert mein ersten Nachwuchs (die Fische) im Aquarium. 60 Liter, schnucklige 21°C, echte Wohlfühlatmosphäre.

Nun haben es sich meine beiden Söhne zur täglichen Aufgabe gemacht danach zu fragen, ob es sich:

1. um Goldfischnachwuchs handelt?
2. und wann die denn dann farbig werden?

Mangels Erfahrung kann ich die Frage nicht abschließend beantworten. Und so habe ich mal zwei Fotos geschossen und hoffe auf den Support der Experten:

   

Tausend Dank, auch im Namen meiner Bengel!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Vincent97 (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Ich vermute , dass das Bitterlinge sind .
Die Form und die Färbung passt ! 
Bitterlinge haben ja soweit ich weiß eine verhältnismäßig lange Afterflosse.
Und , naja , diese Färbung kommt soweit ich weiß bei jungen Goldfischen kaum vor.


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Erst Mal Danke, Vincent!

Aber Bitterlinge?!?!? Meine Jungs erwarten Goldfische! Gibt es noch andere Meinungen?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## DbSam (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Sitze gerade am Teich, spinne meine Ausbaupläne
> ...
> Eines ist aber sicher: Im Frühjahr werde ich wieder zu Spaten und Spitzhacke greifen!




Hallo Holger,

der Anblick Deiner Bilder lässt darauf schließen, dass Du das ordentlich hinbekommst. Auch zur Zufriedenheit der Haushälterin. 



> Ich habe an dieser Stelle ja über einen Meter Tiefgang und habe hier mit Schalbrettern gearbeitet, die ich zudem noch zwischen Brett und Erdmasse mit Beton aufgeüllt habe (hatte einfach Schiß, dass mit irgendwann die Terasse in den Teich rutscht). Daher ist hier ein Ausbau ziemlich aufwendig.



Hhhmm, auch ohne genau zu wissen 'was Du da wie getrieben hast', bin ich der Meinung, dass sich da sicher eine Lösung findet. 
Im Normalfall sollte man mit eingeschraubten Verbindern den nötigen Kraft- und Formschluß für die Erweiterung herstellen können.
Für genaue Aussagen müsste man sich das im Detail anschauen und die von Dir optisch gewünschte Endausbaustufe kennen.

Also überlege erst mal noch ein bißchen...  


Wo hast Du den Filter/die Filterbehälter deponiert? Wenn man sich die Bilder anschaut, dann vermute ich mal, das diese hinter der Terasse auf der Wiese herum 'dümpeln' und noch nicht komplett versteckt/eingebaut sind. Sonst würde man nicht so die schwarzen Schläuche sehen... Ist dort noch Platz für eine evtl. nötige Erweiterung?



Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ne, beruflich habe ich derzeit nichts mit GaLaBau zu tun. War aber vor Jahren mal im Innenausbau tätig, hatte da auch mit den GaLa-Bauern zu tun. Mein derzeitiger Kollege ist Architekt und wir arbeiten beide in der Projektplanung, Programmierung etc. Irgendwas bleibt da immer hängen. 
Dann habe ich zu allem Übel von Kindheit an so einen 'gewissen Blick' für das Ganze und dessen Details und kann meinen Mund nicht halten. Fluch und Segen zugleich. Meist aber mehr Fluch, da man mit manchen Aussagen/Fragen/Vorschlägen den Leuten arg auf den Schlips treten kann.


----------



## Pammler (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

fehl post


----------



## muh.gp (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*



Pammler schrieb:


> fehl post



Meinetwegen, aber die Frage betrifft meinen Teich und mich... Mal abgesehen davon, ist in diesem Forum (Mein Teich und ich) jeder zweite Beitrag fehl am Platz. Aber ist das so wichtig???

Zurück zur Frage: Wo sind die Experten in Sachen Arten/Spezies? 

Danke und Grüße,
Holger


----------



## mitch (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,

die kleinen im Aquarium sind Goldinachwuchs - das umfärben kann schon mal bis zu 2 Jahre dauern oder auch nie - ist halt wie lotto 

ich hab mir auch deine umbaugedanken angeschaut -   

die idee #2 von Carsten wäre mein Favorit, eine kleine Randerhöhung von 10-25cm würde auch mehr Sicherheit für die Vorbeiläufer geben und den Teich optisch schöner in die Terasse integrieren. 

Mal sehen was mir noch dazu einfällt


----------



## nik (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,

kann ich mich nur anschließen, Carstens Idee #2 passt wie Arsch auf Eimer. Deshalb Kompromisse zu machen, weil Beton im Weg ist oder Folie gespart werden kann, würde ich auch nicht machen. Das sieht bei dir nach ausgesprochen gründlichen Arbeiten aus und du kannst dann wenigstens frei von diesen Zwängen den >Teich gestalten.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Nun haben es sich meine beiden Söhne zur täglichen Aufgabe gemacht danach zu fragen, ob es sich:
> 
> 1. um Goldfischnachwuchs handelt?
> 2. und wann die denn dann farbig werden?
> ...




Morgen Holger,

das ist zu 100% Goldfischnachwuchs!!! Vincent M. soltte sich vielleicht nochmal einen __ Bitterling Nachwuchs anschauen und zwar hier Bitterling Nachwuchs und Goldfisch Nachwuchs.
Charakteristisch für den __ Goldfisch ist seine dunkle Färbung im Jungstadium, das ist noch seine ursprüngliche Wildfarbe. Die längliche Rückenflosse ist auch ein eindeutiges Indiez für den Goldfisch, desweiteren haben alle Goldfische in ihren ersten Monaten ein gelb, grünlich, goldenes Auge. Sein grosses Maul sagt auch das es ein Goldfisch ist und kein Bitterling, da die ein ganz kleines Maul haben. Also es ist definitiv ein Goldfisch. Ein Bitterling sieht ganz anders aus.


Die Färbung ist abhängig von der Temperatur (je höher desto schneller), Futter, Gesundheit und Wohlbefinden des Fisches. Normalerweise sagt man, dass es ca. 1,5 bis 3 Jahre dauert bis sie sich umfärben. Aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen, so kann sich ein Goldfisch im Aquarium bei ungefähren 24°C auch schon nach 6 Monaten umfärben. Es gibt auch Goldfische die sich erst nach 10 Jahren oder gar nicht umfärben.


PS: Die __ Shubunkin Rasse hat schon von Geburt an ihre Färbung.


----------



## muh.gp (4. Okt. 2012)

*Teichbau 2.0 - das Fieber hat mich gepackt!*

Hallo zusammen,

zuerst mal ein DICKES WOOOW! Hammer, wie hier diskutiert, geholfen und beraten wird. Ein echt toller Club, dieses Forum! 

Zunächst mal muss ich Euch Recht geben, der Vorschlag #2 ist eigentlich die ultimative Teichlösung! Aber... er nimmt mir sehr viel Lebensraum auf meiner Terasse weg. Habe es mal grob abgelegt (von der Breite eher noch etwas kleiner als der Vorschlag) und von oben fotografiert:

 

Da wir öfters mal Gäste zum Grillen haben und eine ziemlich große Familie sind, wird mir die Bewegungsfläche auf der Terasse irgendwie zu klein... Und so ist für mich momentan dieser Entwurf der Favorit. Nicht ganz so groß, aber dafür auch nicht so wuchtig:

 

Zudem komme ich damit meiner Gattin entgegen und das könnte sich in Sachen Teich 3.0 positiv auswirken. 

Der Plan in meinem Köpfchen sieht mal grob so aus:
Ich mache ein Loch in die Mauer (kann ich beim Bau von Teich 2.0 bereits vorbereiten). Hierdurch soll dann das Wasser über einen Steinbachlauf auf die ca. 50 cm tiefere Rasenfläche fließen. Dort könnte ich dann das "Untergeschoss" des Teiches bauen. Geschwungene Form, Flachwasserzone, Tiefwasserzone, etc. Ca. 6 qm groß und versehen mit einer schönen Bepflanzung und Chillingzone unter dem Magnolienbaum... :smoki Träum! Träum!

       

Ach ja, mein Filter steht im Holzunterstand und der kleine Bereich über dem Stamm wird nächstes Jahr eingehaust und soll dem Filter und dem immer mehr werdenden Zubehör als Heimat dienen.... Platz für einen größeren Filter hätte ich da auch 

Schon komisch, wie so ein Loch mit Wasser und Fischen das Leben verändern kann....

Grüße,
Holger

P.S.: Danke an Gartenfreund!!! Sehr anschauliche Begründung - wieder was gelernt. Meine Jungs werden begeistert sein.... Soll ich dann die Temperatur im Aquarium ein wenig nach oben drehen, damit der Prozess, sofern er eintritt, beschleunigt wird?


----------



## DbSam (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,


na, was soll das? 
Bitte die Bretter im Demo-Bild nicht so lieblos hinlegen.  

Nochmal als Anschubser Idee 3 und 4.
So, also gibt es eine neue Regel: Viele Gäste mit viel Platzbedarf.
Damit sich diese bewegen und auch Platz nehmen können, diesmal mit höher gelegtem Teich und mit Sitzplätzen (den Miniwasserfallteich habe ich ebenfalls mit angehoben). Das erleichtert auch die Bewegung auf dem Platz in nicht ganz fahrtüchtigem Zustand und verschont die Fische vor ungebetenem Besuch. 


Ich stelle mal die Bilder zum Vergleich nebeneinander.
Zuerst Dein Entwurf, dann Idee 3 und 4 und zusätzlich noch Dein 'Brettertest', welches als Vorlage diente:
(Ich weiß, dass die Perspektive bei meiner Frickelei nicht immer stimmt, aber die Bilder wurden wieder schnell in 10 Minuten zusammen gefrickelt, denn ich kann keine Stunde an den Bildern basteln und zum Schluß wird dann doch eine Treppe gebastelt.  )

       

Ich habe für Idee 3 und 4 extra das Bild mit den hingelegten Brettern genommen, damit der komplette Platz im Bild sichtbar ist. Die Bretter von Dir habe ich im Bild belassen, damit der Unterschied sichtbar wird. Beachte auch, dass der Teich an der Mauerseite nicht so breit ist wie in Deinem Entwurf auf Bild 1. Insgesamt, so denke ich, hat man mit Idee 3 und 4 etwas mehr (oder besser nutzbaren) Platz zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß auch, dass diese Ideen viel Arbeit machen und Du komplett neue Folie benötigst. Man sollte aber auch beachten, dass so der größten Volumenzuwachs erzielt wird und der 'Fußgängerverkehr' sicherer ist...

Aber ich möchte Dir nicht reinreden....



Gruß Carsten


----------



## muh.gp (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*



DbSam schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte Dir nicht reinreden....
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Reinreden lasse ich mir auch nicht... , aber die Ideen sind echt Klasse... und werden mir wohl einen Winter mit vielen Gedankenspielen bescheren...

Einfach mal pauschal DANKE!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## DbSam (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Ja, solche Projekte müssen erst etwas wachsen...  

Ich bin gespannt, was dann heraus kommt....


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau 2.0 - das Fieber hat mich gepackt!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Soll ich dann die Temperatur im Aquarium ein wenig nach oben drehen, damit der Prozess, sofern er eintritt, beschleunigt wird?



Hoi,

die Frage kann ich dir nicht beantworten, dass musst du selbst entscheiden. Wenn du eine schnellere Färbung herbei wünschst, dann *kann *es durchaus helfen, ist aber keine Garantie.


PS: Idee Nr. 4 ist echt eine super Lösung. Ich würde das wahrscheinlich genauso machen.


----------



## muh.gp (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hi,

Danke Gartenfreund! Hab jetzt mal auf 23°C erhöht und lasse der Entwicklung ihren Lauf...

Inzwischen sitzte ich täglich und lange am Teich. Schöner milder Herbst, wenig Regen und spannende Einblicke in das Teichleben... dazu ist natürlich immer das geistige "Vorschaufenster" aktiviert. Wird in Sachen Ausbau ein heißer Winter.... vollkommen ergebnisoffen, aber sicher ist, dass der Teich größer wird. Meine Frau weiß inzwischen, dass sie chancenlos ist!!!

Grüße und genießt die letzten Teichtage 2012! 

Holger


----------



## DbSam (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> ... und genießt die letzten Teichtage 2012!




Kollege, jetzt mach mal hier nicht einen auf Winter!  


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Freitag nächster Woche kommt ein Bekannter vom GaLaBau, den ich noch aus früheren Zeiten kenne. Da sprechen wir mal über bestehende Möglichkeiten und deren Preisrichtung zur Umgestaltung des Hangs hinter meinem derzeitigen Teich, dessen Erweiterung und Integrierung in das neue Konzept. Dann habe ich den Winter über auch zu tun.


----------



## lissbeth66 (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,

Ich hoffe ich hab's nicht überlesen weils schon irgendwo stand aber warum legst Du Deinen neuen Teich nicht auf dem Rasen an und lässt den anderen der übrigens toll ist, so wie er ist und nutzt ihn als Aufzuchtbecken , Pflanzenbecken oder ähnliches? Dann bleibt Eure schöne Terasse und Du kannst groesser hinaus...


----------



## DbSam (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*



lissbeth66 schrieb:


> aber warum legst Du Deinen neuen Teich nicht auf dem Rasen an und lässt den anderen der übrigens toll ist, so wie er ist und nutzt ihn als Aufzuchtbecken , Pflanzenbecken oder ähnliches? Dann bleibt Eure schöne Terasse und Du kannst groesser hinaus...





Das ist auch eine tolle Idee.  


Die bekommt jetzt die Nummer #5.  
(Damit wir in der Reihenfolge bleiben.    )

Aber der Holger sitzt ja unter seinem Dach, da ist der Teich dann so weit weg...  




Gruß Carsten


----------



## tyler (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,die Idee von Karin gefällt mir auch.Ich würde den Rasen und den Weg teilweise wegnehmen und einen schönen großen Teich buddeln ,und wo der Weg jetzt ist einen Steg oder eine Brücke darüber bauen:smoki ,den Teich mit einer Flachwasserzone für die __ Frösche anlegen,ganz lieben Gruß Angelika


----------



## muh.gp (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Teichgemeinde!

Zunächst ist es der Hammer, was man hier für Resonanzen bekommt! DANKE!

Die Idee mit dem Teich auf dem Rasen hatte ich auch schon - siehe Teich 3.0. Allerdings darf ich dabei nicht nur an den Fischnachwuchs denken, sondern auch an den mit zwei Füßen! Wenn ich meinen Jungs das Fußballwieslein noch  verkleinere, wird deren akteulle Begeisterung für die Fischies schnell nachlassen. Und ehrlich gesagt, meine leiblichen Nachkommen spielen dann doch noch die erste Geige! 



DbSam schrieb:


> Aber der Holger sitzt ja unter seinem Dach, da ist der Teich dann so weit weg...



Das ist der Kernpunkt! Es ist einfach toll bei jedem Wetter direkt am Teich zu sitzen und diese Möglichkeit möchte ich mir auf alle Fälle behalten und zwar inklusive der Fischbeobachtungen!

Ich denke, dass ich zunächst mal eine Erweiterung des bisherigen unteren Teichs in Richtung Mauer bauen werde, denn das gibt mir die Option Teich 3.0 vor der Mauer auf die Rasenfläche zu setzen und den Wasserkreislauf für alle (dann) drei Ebenen zu verbinden. Der Bereich liegt außerhalb des Spielfelds der Jungs und könnte zu einer schönen Chilling-Zone unter dem benachbarten Magnolienbaum umgemodelt werden. Die Nähe zum Baum ist dabei sicher nicht unproblematisch, aber mit einem gezielten Rückschnitt und einem Netz in den gefährdeten Laubzeiten sollte dies lösbar sein.

Momentan überlege ich Teich 2.0 und 3.0 in einem Projekt abzufrühstücken.... ist aber ein großer Aufwand und mit viel Zeit verbunden. Schauen wir mal....

Am Ende zählt der Wille und die Motivation und die ist Dank den vielen tollen Anregungen hier im Forum mehr als vorhanden!

Ach ja, der Winter.... Kann sich von mir aus auch noch Zeit lassen! Aber dennoch ist das Ende der Teichzeit 2012 absehbar!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## DbSam (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ich zunächst mal eine Erweiterung des bisherigen unteren Teichs in Richtung Mauer bauen werde




Hallo Holger,

"... in Richtung Mauer..."
Welche Mauer meinst Du? Das versteh ich momentan nicht ganz...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## muh.gp (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Carsten,

habe mal auf die schnelle zwei "Entwürfe" zur Klarstellung erstellt. Achtung: Kein Maßstab, keine Endlösung!

    

Auf dem ersten Bild ist der bisherige Teich und die Erweiterung rechts auf der Terassenebene. Ca. 50 cm tiefer und links von der Mauer ist Teich 3.0. Die Verbindung würde ich über einen Schlauch herstellen, der "durch" die Mauer geht und nicht sichtbar ist. So etwas wie ein Überlauf für den oberen Terassenteich, der den unteren Rasenteich mit Wasser versorgt. Vom Rasenteich würde ich dann das Wasser rauspumpen und durch den Filter (bitte keine Einwände... ich weiß, dass ich mich mit einem größeren Filter beschäftigen muss!) wieder in das Hochbecken auf der Terasse (mit Wasserfall) einlaufen lassen. Somit hätte ich einen geschlossenen Wasserkreislauf, der alle drei Ebenen bedient.

Der Plan für den Rasenteich wäre eine Fläche von 5 bis 6 m² mit einer großen Tiefzone (mind. 1,2 m tief), die direkt an der Mauer beginnen würde. Zum Rand hin würde ich dann flachere Zonen erstellen.

Verstanden? Ist ein bisschen kompliziert....

Daher ziere ich mich ein wenig mit der ganz großen Ausbauversion auf der Terasse... Dieser Vorschlag hätte den Charme der verschiedenen Ebenen, die Teichlandschaft wäre bis auf die Mauer an einem Stück und der Platz auf dem Rasen ist mein derzeit häßlichstes Eck im Garten und würde deutlich aufgewertet werden. So könnte ich mich z.B. auf die Mauer setzen und die Fische oben und unten beobachten. Außerdem wäre die Kickzone meiner Jungs nicht beschnitten - ganz WICHTIG!!!

Bisher eine Vision... aber ich weiß inzwischen, wohin Visionen führen können!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## DbSam (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,


als ich Idee #3 und #4 als Bild zusammen geschraubt habe, da habe ich schon geahnt, dass Du von Deiner Treppenstufenidee nicht weg zu bekommen bist. 
Warum auch immer... 

Ok, nun Du bist also schon bei Teich 3.0 angekommen. Ist ja auch nicht verkehrt, man sollte immer weiter im voraus denken.


Wünschst Du jetzt eine ehrliche Antwort von mir?
Egal, ich warte jetzt nicht auf eine Antwort von Dir, ich schreibe einfach meine Meinung:


*Dann beerdige bitte das Teichprojekt 2.0 komplett.* 
Zusammen mit Teich3.0 wäre es kompletter Blödsinn, wenn die Relaxfläche verkleinert wird. Der nötige Aufwand für die (optisch und funktional unschöne) Treppenstufe lohnt dann einfach nicht.

Das einzig sinnvoll mögliche Teichprojekt 2.1 würde  dann nur in einer Erhöhung des Teiches (wie in Idee #3 und #4) und den oberen Abschluß mit einer Sitzgelegenheit bestehen. Dabei kann man unter die Sitzgelegenheit auch gleich eine stilvolle indirekte Beleuchtung des Miniteiches installieren...  (Der Überlauf zu Teichprojekt 3.0 kann dabei mit enthalten/vorbereitet sein)

*Zum Teichprojekt 3.0:*
Bevor Du weiter überlegst, würde ich etwas Lektüre empfehlen. Unter anderem den - defekter Link entfernt - (oder hier zum Download), oder den - defekter Link entfernt -, oder auch die [DLMURL="http://shop.naturagart.de/Teiche/Teich-Informationen/Bestseller-von-NaturaGart/Norbert-Jorek-Beispielhafte-Gartenteiche.html"]beispielhaften Gartenteiche[/DLMURL], oder gern auch viele andere Bücher..., usw...
(Also Du musst jetzt keinen Teich a'la NaturaGart bauen, aber Hinweise und Tipps findest Du genügend... Das ist wichtig.)


Ansonsten würde ich an Deiner Stelle bei Teichprojekt 3.0 folgendes machen (die Idee ist hier mal nur ganz grob zusammengefasst):
Die zu bewegende Erde rings um das Loch herum zu einem Damm aufschütten und bei der Treppe die Mauer weiter in Wegrichtung verlängern. Die anderen beiden Seiten auslaufen lassen, oder wie auch immer... (Dabei das Verdichten der Erde nicht vergessen! So aller 20-30 cm Auffüllhöhe, je nach Rüttelgerät/Verdichter.)
Das so gesparte Geld für den Abtransport der ausgehobenen Erde, ist für die Randgestaltung (Mauer. etc.)  'übrig'.
So bekommst Du einen tiefen Teich, die Terassenmauer hält ewig und der Teich ist auch von oben schön nah.)
Auf diese Idee komme ich, weil Du letztens Angst hattest, dass Dir die Terassenmauer wegbricht und jetzt willst Du dort sogar die Tiefzone hinbasteln. 
(Vorschlagbilder spare ich mir mal heute.   )




Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hi Holger



> Mal sehen was mir noch dazu einfällt


 

kleiner wasserfall vom alten in den neuen teich durch die mauer


----------



## muh.gp (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hi Männer,

ich bin und bleibe sprachlos.... Hammer was Ihr aus meinem Garten macht!

Da werde ich mal ganz tief in mich gehen und wohl den ganzen Winter an nichts anderes denken... Freu mich drauf!

Ach ja, wegen der Mauer hatte ich keine Bedenken. Die habe ich massiv gemauert und mit frostsicherem Fundament versehen. Die Betoniererei haben ich am Teichrand in Richtung Terasse durchgeführt. Wollte nicht, dass man in den Teich reinschaut und dann mit samt den Steinen reinrutscht.

Nochmals Danke für die Unterstützung! Ich halte die Gemeinde auf dem Laufenden!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## DbSam (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Mitch,


ja, so in etwa... 
Nur würde ich dann bei Teich3.0 von der 'Poolkonstruktion' unbedingt abweichen  und zu einer 'fließenden, natürlichen' Form übergehen. Der Teich kann gern an der Mauer beginnen (das kann sogar ganz toll aussehen.). In Richtung Garten sollte es aber auch ein 'Gartenteich in dem Sinne' werden, denke ich.


@Holger:
Dann hatte ich das Brimborium mit der Mauer bis eben falsch verstanden...  




Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hi Carsten,

ja im garten würde sich eine organische form besser machen, über die rasenoberfläche sollte er schon gehen (kleiner damm/mauer ) da dann nix von der wiese in den teich einspülen kann (nährstoffe ) auch die pumpe hätte weniger höhe zu überwinden.

so, jetzt kann sich der holger den ganzen winter über den kopf zerbrechen wie er es denn nun haben will


----------



## DbSam (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Mitch,



mitch schrieb:


> so, jetzt kann sich der holger den ganzen winter über den kopf zerbrechen wie er es denn nun haben will





Ja, und von uns täglich jeweils ein ganz anders gearteter Vorschlag und widersprüchliche Hinweise.
Spätestens nach einem Monat benötigt Holger dann die Männer mit den weißen Jacken und komischen Ärmeln.


----------



## muh.gp (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Ein Mann sieht rot!!!! 

Ich sehe mich bei -20°C im Garten stehen und verschiedene Teichformen in den Schnee pinklen...


----------



## muh.gp (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo zusammen,

frohe Kunde!!! Ich konnte meine Frau überzeugen!!! Na ja, überreden ist wohl besser formuliert, sie hat kapituliert!!!

Der Deal: Ich renoviere über den Winter die ehemalige Küche im 1. Obergeschoss und mache daraus ein Schrankzimmer. Ist das vollbracht, darf ich BUDDELN! 

Somit steht Teich 2.0 (ich bleibe dabei) und Teich 3.0 (wird wohl auch rechteckig, da es in unserem ganzen Garten eigentlich keine Kurven gibt) nichts mehr im Weg. 

Ich werde Euch über meine Gedankenspiele und planerischen Ergüsse auf dem Laufenden halten! Und freue mich schon auf die Diskussionen und Eure Ideen zu meinem Projekt! Das Fieber steigt!

Grüße,
Holger (..der sich auf den Frühling freut!)

P.S.: Hi Carsten, was machen Deine Pläne?


----------



## muh.gp (13. Nov. 2012)

*Es arbeitet in meinem Hirn!*

Hallo,

über einen Monat ist es jetzt her, dass ich meine ersten Gedanken zu meinem Ausbau geäußert habe. Mehr als vier Wochen, um zu überlegen und inzwischen gibt es Veränderungen und immer konkretere Pläne. Zuerst, vergesst Teich 2.0, der Teich auf der Terasse bleibt wie er ist (hattest Recht, Carsten!). Somit mutiert der bisherige Plan Teich 3.0 zu Teich 2.0 und wird mal kurz vorgestellt.

Ich werde einen rechteckigen Teich auf dem Rasen, direkt an der Mauer, bauen. Anbei die Bilder zum Standort und die geplante Größe des Teichs (ich hoffe man sieht die weiße Schnur...):

       

Es sollen zwei Bereiche werden. Direkt an der Mauer, wo jetzt noch das Rosenbeet steht, werde ich ein "Filterbecken" bauen, also keine Fische, sondern nur Pflanzen. Die Größe wird ca. 2,5 x 0,7 Meter bei einer Tiefe von 30 bis 40 cm betragen. Auf der Rasenfläche kommt dann der eigentliche Teich. Die Fläche wird sich auf ca. 3,5 x 2,5 m belaufen, als Tiefe habe ich mir mindestens 1,5 m vorgenommen (später mehr dazu...). Es werden verschiedene Stufen (150 cm/70 cm/30 cm) eingeplant. Die Tiefzone möchte ich großzügig gestalten, etwa 2 m² schweben mir vor. Zwischen dem Teich und der Buchshecke werde ich eine Holzterasse ansiedeln, die zum Teich hin ein paar Zentimeter über dem Wasser stehen soll. 

Somit komme ich auf dem Rasen auf etwa 9.500 l, zuzüglich dem bestehenden Teich steigere ich mein Volumen auf gute 12.500 l. Ach ja, beide Teiche werden mittels Rohr/Schlauch miteinander verbunden. Das Wasser wird von Teich 2.0 durch einen Filter in Teich 1.0 gepumt. Von Teich 1.0 dann mittels zweiter Pumpe über den vorhandenen Druckfilter in das Filterbecken von Teich 2.0. Zum Ausgleich der Wassermenge werde ich einen Überlauf in Teich 1.0 installieren, der ebenfalls in das Filterbecken läuft.

Konkrete Pläne werden ich fertigen und hier vorstellen!

Noch ein kurzer Lagebericht zur aktuellen Situation. Bei 8° C Wassertemperatur sind meine Fische immer noch recht rege und bekommen Futter. Ansonsten ist der Teich winterfertig. Einen Eisfreihalter habe ich mir selbst gebastelt (mal sehen ob er funktioniert) und das Material zur Abdeckung liegt bereit.

       

Aus dem "Nachwuchscenter" im Wohnzimmer gibt es die ersten Verfärbungen zu vermelden, zwei Fische sind inzwischen gelb, mals sehen wie sich die restlichen entwickeln.

 

Noch ein Satz zur angestrebten Tiefe im neuen Teich 2.0... Ich war vor zwei Wochen bei einem Bekannten meines alten Herrn, der in zwei (eigentlich zu kleinen) verbunden Becken Kois hat. Geiler Anblick und das Erwachen des Wunsches, mir selbst drei Kois in Teich 2.0 zu halten (Logo, Tiefe muss passen!). 

Es ist der Hammer, was dieser Teich und meine Zugehörigkeit in diesem Forum in einem halben Jahr verursacht hat... Vom Fischliebhaber, der im Zoo am Liebsten bei den Aquarien war, bin ich inzwischen zum TOTALEN TEICHVERRÜCKTEN geworden!!!

"Danke" Euch allen! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## doh (13. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Moin Holger,

wenn der Teich 2.0 ein Koi-Teich werden soll würde ich evtl die zweite Stufe weglassen um mehr Volumen zu bekommen.
Zur Technik hast du noch nichts geschrieben, aber ich denke du wirst dich schon eingelesen haben was du alles benötigst für dein Vorhaben... Bodenabläufe etc.
Ach und denk daran das Koi gerne wühlen, auch deshalb denke ich du kannst dir die zweite Stufe sparen, glaube nämlich nicht das hier viel anwachsen wird was die Koi nicht gerne fressen würden


----------



## muh.gp (13. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Marcel,

Danke für die Anregungen! Wie gesagt, die Kois sind noch eine Wunschgedanke und erfordern bei der Umsetzung natürlich weitere Planungsschritte. 

Der Winter ist noch lange... Und das Forum ist groß... Sieht danach aus, dass ich an den langen Abenden noch einiges sinnieren und lesen werde...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## doh (13. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hi Holger,

also ich hatte auch mal 2 Kois im Teich (war ein Einweihungsgeschenk obwohl ich keine wollte).
Sind sicherlich wunderschöne Tiere und man kann gut beobachten wie jeder seinen eigenen Charakter hat,
allerdings machen diese ziemlich viel Dreck und wenn ich neue Pflanzen gesetzt habe, waren diese nicht lange an Ort und Stelle.
Ich vermisse sie schon sehr (und ich weiß das sie bei Lucy79 besser aufgehoben sind) aber ich würde mir keine mehr holen, als "ausgleich" habe ich mir bei Werner Notropis gekauft... wunderschöne Tiere, fressen zwar nicht aus der Hand aber macht mindestens gleich viel Vergnüngen ihnen beim Bahnen ziehen zu beobachten.

Kurz und knapp auf was ich hinaus will,
überleg es dir gut mit den Koi, der Aufwand und die Unterhalungskosten sind schon höher wie bei normalen Fischen.


So jetzt können mich die Koi-Besitzer


----------



## DbSam (13. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,


nur kurz heute, denn ich bin mal wieder unterwegs...  :?
Ich muss mich Marcel anschließen. Wenn Du auf der Koischiene gelandet bist, dann ist Projekt 2.0 eigentlich schon wieder zu klein und Du müsstest dann auch noch viel mehr Aufwand in die Filterung stecken. Die 3  Stufen im Teich hätten dann auch keine Funktion mehr, die Pflanzen würden abgefressen werden. Und, und, und...

Ich würde dann auch nicht beide Teiche verbinden, sondern Proj. 2.0 als reines Koiteichprojekt realisieren. Bei intelligenter Planung kannst Du dann auch die Pumpe durch einen stromsparenden Luftheber ersetzen. 
Aber wie gesagt, die Anforderungen an den Teich und dessen Technik erhöhen sich enorm...


Zu Deinem Ideenposting weiter oben: Was ich nicht verstehe, warum Du eine Pumpe vom oberen in den unteren Teich benötigst... *grins* Im Normalfall, bei gescheiter Planung, benötigst Du nur eine Pumpe von Proj. 2.0 zu Proj. 1.0 und fertig - alles andere sollte die Schwerkraft regeln...


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Mein Projekt wächst derzeit nur im Kopf. Es muss mit dem Umbau der Pflanzenfläche auf dem Hang verbunden werden. Da wird der Aufwand nun langsam zu groß und auch zu beschwerlich (man bewegt sich bei der Pflege etc. die ganze Zeit als 'Hanghuhn' auf dem Berg herum...)
Das muss umgebaut werden, dabei fällt dann der Teich mit ca. 3k gesamt so 'nebenbei' mit ab...
Für den 'Rest' wurden dann auch schon einige Preise eingeholt... Nachdem ich danach wieder einigermaßen Luft holen konnte, versuche ich nun das Gesamtprojekt unter die magische 10k Grenze zu drücken...  Teurer wirds dann von alleine wieder...


----------



## muh.gp (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo,

und erst mal ein gutes neues Jahr euch allen!

Nach einem stressigen Jahresendspurt im Geschäft, habe ich mich die letzten Tage mal wieder ein wenig meinem Teichplanungen gewidmet. Aber zunächst der Status Quo.

Vor dem ersten Schnee im November habe ich meinen Teich abgedeckt. Über Weihnachten und den Jahreswechsel wurde die Abdeckung aber zu einem Drittel wieder aufgedeckt, da die Fische sich an der Öffnung zeigten. Während der Zeit habe ich mit Sinkfutter behutsam gefüttert, alle haben sich gezeigt und machten einen guten Eindruck. Seit vorgestern ist der Teich wieder zu, da der Winter nochmals anklopfen soll. Meinem Nachwuchscenter im Wohnzimmer geht es auch bestens. Fünf haben sich bereits gefärbt und wachsen prächtig. Der größte Goldi misst inzwischen schon über 5 cm ohne Schwanzflosse.

     

Nun aber zum Projekt Teich 2.0 im neuen Jahr. Nachfolgend mal meine ersten "künstlerischen" Idee - mit dabei immer im Bild die aktuelle Situation ohne Teich.

Terassenteich und Garten im Überblick:

 

Ist und Plan vom Garten aus gesehen:

   

und von der Mauer aus gesehen:

   

Der "große" neue Teich wird ca. 4 x 3 Meter groß und soll mindestens 1,2 Meter tief werden. Der "kleine" Teich direkt an der Mauer soll als Filterteich dienen und wird bei einer Tiefe von 0,4 Metern ca. 0,5 x 2,5 Meter groß. 
Als Material bin ich momentan bei einer selbst laminierten GFK-Version gelandet. Als Filter für den neuen Teich schwebt mir eine Oase Biosmart 14000 vor, der das Wasser filtert und in den oberen Terassenteich pumpt. Meine bisher eingesetzte Oase Biopress 6000 bleibt auch im Einsatz und pumpt und filtert das Wasser dann vom Terasseteich in das Filterbecken des neuen Teichs. Etwaige Differenzen bei der Wassermenge werde ich mittels eines Überlaufs mit Schlauch vom Terassenteich in das neue Filterbecken ausgleichen.

Noch im Rennen ist die Installation eines eigenen Beckens für die Pumpe mit Bodenablauf, da bin ich mir aber noch nicht so sicher... 

Fast gänzlich gestorben ist die Idee mit dem Koibesatz. Habe die letzten Wochen hier mal in den entsprechenden Themengebieten geschmökert. Am Anfang würde meine Teichgröße wohl passen, aber wenn die Fische größer werden? Von der hier oft geäußerten Aussage "dann geb ich die Fische weg" halte ich garnichts... Mal ehrlich, wer hegt und pflegt den einen kleinen Koi und gibt ihn dann, wenn er sich prächtig entwickelt hat, nach Jahren wieder ab? 

So, nun bin ich auf Eure Meinung gespannt. Bitte zerreißt mich nicht!

Grüße und auf ein schönes Teichjahr 2013,

Holger


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Ich finde die Idee und Planung sehr schön. Das klingt doch alles schon gut. Mit dem Filter kenne ich mich nicht aus. Auch bei deinem Teich können Kois rein, nur sollten es dann nur 2 oder 3 sein und nicht mehr. Bodenabläufe sind stets mehr als nützlich. So kannst du auch größere Wassermengen bewegen. Ein Oberflächenskimmer wäre noch angebracht. Ob als eigenständiges Gerät oder als Filterzulauf.


----------



## troll20 (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,

die Planung gefällt mir ganz gut 

Ich würde jedoch den unteren Teich hoch ziehen auf Terrassenniveau.
Du mußt weniger in die Tiefe buddeln und kannst deinen Teich direkt von der Terrasse geniessen. Denk mal drüber nach 
Das würde dir zumindest einiges an Stromkosten auf Dauer ersparen und du könntest was in Richtung Schwerkraftfilter nehmen.

mfg René


----------



## Joerg (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,
das mit den Koi fängt meist etwas kleiner an. Hat man mal die kleinen groß gezozen und lieb gewonnen findet sich schon ein  Weg. 

Bei der Teichtiefe würde ich nochmal überlegen ob nicht bis zu 2m drin wären.
Das bringt Volumen und ist insgesamt der Wasserbiologie sehr entgegenkommend.


----------



## muh.gp (11. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo, 

zuerst mal Danke für die Tipps und Ideen. Schön, wenn man diese Anregungen in der Planungsphase bekommt.

@Jörg: Die Tiefe ist noch offen, muss mich da vom Material überraschen lassen. Natürlich werde ich versuchen so tief wie möglich zu kommen - ist schließlich die einzige Art das Volumen zu erhöhen ohne mit meiner Frau lange diskutieren zu müssen...

Jetzt habt Ihr mich in Sachen Koi wieder ins Grübeln gebracht... Wer weiß, vielleicht verliebt sich meine Frau ja in die Fische und es ergibt sich dadurch in ein paar Jahren die Chance zur nächsten Erweiterung... Hilfe, ich bin infiziert!!!

Grüße!


----------



## Moonlight (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hey Holger,

wenn Du jetzt auf reichlich Tiefe (mind. 1,50m) gehst, brauchst Du so schnell nicht umbauen.
Dann hättest Du ca. 18'000l Wasser ... das reicht für einige Koi.
In die Fische verlieben wird sie sich erst, wenn sie im Teich schwimmen und sie stolz Jedem erzählen kann: das sind meine Fische 

Bei der Infizierung kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen. Diese Krankheit ist unheilbar. Aber mach Dir nichts draus, wir leiden alle an der gleichen Krankheit. Und Du weißt doch, geteiltes Leid - ist halbes Leid 

Mandy

PS: schöne Zeichnungen. Hast wohl ne künstlerische Ader ?


----------



## muh.gp (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo,
zunächst Danke für die Meinungen, die mich natürlich über das Wochenende mächtig beschäftigt haben...

Ich habe mich jetzt noch mal genau mit den Maßen des neuen Projekts beschäftigt. Leider habe ich dabei festgestellt, dass ich beim groben Abschreiten der Fläche wohl kleinere Schritte gemacht habe um mehr Volumen zu schinden...

Jetzt wurde mit dem Zollstock gemessen und das Ergebnis seht Ihr hier:
 

Wenn ich alles zusammen rechne, kommt der neue Teich (Gartenteich) auf 10,65 m³. Da ich beide Teiche in einem Wasserkreislauf miteinander verbinden werde, komme ich insgesamt auf etwa 14 m³. Darin beinhaltet sind dann zwei Pflanzenbecken mit etwa 0,7 m³, die jeweils als "Vorfilter" dienen, bevor das gefilterte Wasser in den Fischbereich fließt. Am Terrassenteich ist es das Hochbecken, im neuen Teich der Bereich am oberen Bildrand.

Wegen der Filtertechnik habe ich meiner Frau zwei sehr ruhige Abende verschafft, da ich hier im Forum und im Internet viel gesucht, gefunden und gelesen habe. Mein Problem ist der Platz und der Höhenunterschied, daher habe ich mich für eine Set-Variante entschieden. Favorit ist im Moment das Söll Filterset TITAN 25, macht Sinn, da der Auslass recht hoch liegt und ich so den oberen Bereich bedienen kann. Außerdem hat mich die Filtertechnik beeindruckt. Die beiden Filter werden in dem kleinen "Schränkchen" am Holzunterstand ihren Platz finden.

Für die Pumpe werde ich nun eine eigene Kammer gestalten, die durch den BA und den Skimmer befüllt werden soll. Die Kammer wird gemauert, auch mit GFK verkleidet und unter dem "Ausläufer" der Holzterrasse angelegt. Dazu habe ich auch eine Frage...

Kann ich in der Pumpenkammer noch irgendwas an Filterung einbauen? Machen __ Hel-x Sinn oder Filtermatten oder sonst irgend etwas?

Vom Material her bleibe ich weiterhin bei GFK, auch wegen der Begehbar- und Haltbarkeit. Den Boden im tiefen Bereich werde ich leicht abschüssig auf den BA zulaufen lassen.

Noch ein paar Worte zu den beiden Stufen im Hauptteich. Die 25 cm-Zone soll als Pflanzzone dienen und wird zum tiefen Rest hin höher gestaltet, so dass hier ein langgezogener "Pflanzentopf" mit Kieseinlage entsteht. Verstanden? . Die 60 cm-Zone ist auch als Einstieg in den Teich gedacht. Wer weiß, ob einen die heißen Sommer nicht mal in den Teich treiben?

Vom Besatz her mache ich noch keine endgültigen Aussagen. Goldis sind klar, da sie ja das Hauptargument für den Ausbau sind... Koi? Hängt davon ab, ob ich die angestrebten Maße erreiche... man weiß nie was einen in einem Meter Tiefe erwartet! 

Dennoch meine wirklich letzte Frage für heute... Reichen die Ausmaße und die Technik für ein Koi-Trio in meinem neuen Teich? Ein "Ja" wäre sicher auch eine zusätzliche Motivation beim händischen Aushub!  

Danke und Grüße,

Holger


----------



## Zacky (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger.

Deine Zeichnung und Planung passt schon. 

So wie ich dich jetzt verstehe, hast du also dann eine Halbschwerkraftfilterung. Soll heißen, dass das Wasser in die Pumpenkammer läuft und von dort gleich in die Filterung gepumpt wird!? Das funktioniert schon, jedoch solltest Du hier noch eine Grobschmutzfilterung einplanen, damit die Pumpe den Schmutz nicht klein häckselt und in den Filter schiebt. Das Zeug muss vorher raus. Helix oder Matten als Grobschmutz-Vorfilter funktionieren so nicht. Da du in Halbschwerkraft arbeiten willst, braucht es hier einen US III (Ultrasieve). Der ist für Halbschwerkraft ausgelegt und als Vorfilter optimal. Der ist zwar sau-teuer, aber auch als gebrauchte Variante oder gar Selbstbau erschwinglich. Der Siebfilter verlängert die Standzeit des Filters schon deutlich. Ansonsten würde ich Dir raten, den Bodenablauf direkt in die Bodenmitte zu bauen. Eine Schräge im Boden habe ich auch, aber deutlich zu flach. Das macht erst ab 25° Neigung einen Sinn.

Und die Teichgröße reicht für ein Koi-Trio bestimmt aus, wenn der Besatz mit anderen Fischen im Rahmen bleibt.


----------



## muh.gp (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Zacky,

und ich dachte, ich hätte alle Abkürzungen und Fachbegriffe durch... Ultrasieve? 

Sinn des Teils (sofern ich ihn nach ein paar Bildern im Netz verstanden habe) ist doch, dass das Wasser mittels Sieb vorgefiltert wird und dann unten abläuft, oder? Nur damit ich es verstehe und mir Gedanken machen kann. Danke!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Jawoll. Das Wasser aus dem Teich (vom BA und Skimmer) läuft in eine kleine Vorfluterkammer, steigt dort an und läuft dann über die Kante auf das Sieb. Der Schmutz wird durch das Sieb vom Wasser getrennt und landet in einer Schmutzrinne. Unter dem Sieb, wo das Wasser hindurch läuft, ist dann der Anschluß, meist 63mm, wo die Pumpe angeschlossen wird, welche das vorgereingte Wasser dann in den eigentlichen Filter pumpt. Das ist eine schnelle und effektive Reinigung von Blättern, Fadenalgen, Kot und anderes grobes Zeugs. Solltest einen Ultrasieve oder ähnlichen Vorfilter in jedem Fall bei der Planung berücksichtigen.


----------



## Zacky (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Habe hier noch schnell ein Video bei Youtube gefunden...ist zwar der Midisieve, aber von der Sache her identische Arbeutsweise....

Video

...darf man das verlinken...ich weiß das nie so genau :?


----------



## muh.gp (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo,

die Sache mit dem zentrierten BA habe ich aufgenommen und werde sie entsprechend umsetzen. Auf ein paar Zentimeter mehr Rohr kommt es ja nicht an.

Bezüglch des US habe ich mir ein bisschen Gedanken gemacht und recherchiert. Puh, ganz schön teuer die Teile! Also mal ein bisschen Gedankengut aus meiner noch sehr bescheidenen Teicherfahrung. Was haltet Ihr von dieser Vorgehensweise:

 

Ich führe die Rohre für BA und Skimmer im oberen Drittel in die Pumpenkammer ein. Der Schwerkraft sollte das das ja nicht schaden. Die Pumpe platziere ich natürlich am Grund der Kammer. Dazwischen hänge ich einen Sieb ein (der natürlich gebaut werden muss). Der Sieb wird aus Aluprofilen maßgerecht zusammen geschraubt und dann kommt ein Metallgeflecht (ähnlich Fliegengitter - mal sehen was es da gibt) rein. Das Sieb wird als kleiner "Kasten" gebaut, mit zwei Henkeln versehen und in der Kammer aufgehängt. Damit das Teil sich nicht verklemmt, wird an den Seiten jeweils ein bis zwei Zentimetern Platz gelassen und mit Bürsten o.ä. versehen. Dadurch kann ich den Sieb leicht rausholen und reinigen und er ist trotzdem einigermaßen dicht gegen den groben Schutz.

Ist das jetzt totaler Gedankendurchfall oder könnte das funktionieren? 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

...also ich persönlich vermute mal, dass das Sieb zu schnell zugesetzt ist und du es fast täglich reinigen müsstest, was ja nicht so erquickend wäre... ich würde es dann eher anders herum machen und die Pumpe über dem Sieb haben wollen, da der Schmutz meist schwerer sein würde und sich wieder unter dem Sieb evtl. am Grund absetzen könnte...wie lange das gut geht, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht...

...ach ja, die Einläufe sollten weiter unten rein kommen, insbesondere der Einlauf des Skimmers braucht etwa 1m Wassersäule bis zum Eingang...also 1m tief sollte er erst in die Kammer gehen um genügend Sog zu erzeugen...

...es melden sich bestimmt noch Andere...


----------



## Moonlight (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Ein normales Sieb geht nicht richtig. 
Das Sieb des Ultrasieve ist scharfkantig und schräg gestellt. Durch die scharfen Kanten des Siebes bleiben die Algen hängen und durch die Schrägstellung bleiben sie liegen und sammeln sich.
Ich sehe auch den Unterschied zu meinem Biotec. Zu dem habe ich auch noch ein feinmaschiges Sieb bekommen ... aber eben nur ein Siebgewebe. Dann steht dort das Sieb nicht wirklich schräg.
Nach kürzester Zeit ist es total zugesetzt ... aber nicht mit Algen. Sondern mit Biofilm.

Wenn Du Dir so einen Vorfilter selber bauen willst, dann nimm Dir das Prinzip des Ultrasieve zum Vorbild.
Kaufe ein Spaltsieb (gibts glaube ich auch bei ebay) und baue es schräg ein. Dann an der tiefsten Stelle der schräge noch einen Schmutzablass und dann klappt das auch.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,
das mit dem infizieren geht recht schnell.
Nimm deine Frau mal mit zu dem Koihändler und lass sie einen passenden raussuchen.
Sie wird sich dann bei der nächten Erweiterung auch eher bereiterklären, da ihr Koi es ja gut haben soll.

Tiefe ist ohne zusätzlichen Patzbedarf machbar. Bei mir war nach 1,5m Schiefer und ich bin dann auf eine Mauer ausgewichen. Die Auswahl war nicht einfach aber sie ist nun ein schöner Blickfang im Garten.


----------



## muh.gp (16. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*



Joerg schrieb:


> Tiefe ist ohne zusätzlichen Patzbedarf machbar. Bei mir war nach 1,5m Schiefer und ich bin dann auf eine Mauer ausgewichen. Die Auswahl war nicht einfach aber sie ist nun ein schöner Blickfang im Garten.



Hallo Jörg,

daran habe ich auch schon gedacht und werde, auch aus optischen Gründen eine "Mauer" (besser gesagt einen Rand), mit den gleichen Steinen wie die Mauer zur Terrasse ist, setzen. Damit gewinne ich ca. 10 bis 15 cm und das ist ja dann schon mal was. 

Dazu werde ich mir in den nächsten Tage konkrete Gedanken zum Bau eines Siebfilters machen. Es hat einfach viele Vorteile, seine Pläne hier vorab zu besprechen. Man erschrickt zwar manchmal ein bisschen, aber dafür schließt man hinterher nur schwer behebende Fehler weitestgehend aus. Danke dafür!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (16. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,
das mit dem einfachen Sieb funktioniert so nicht, weil es sich in kurzer Zeit zusetzt.
Bei der SIPA, eigentlich nicht mehr als ein rundes Sieb, wird der Drck von innen mit einem Wasserstrahl abgespült.
Beim SIFI läuft es auf einem Gefälle nach unten und der Dreck bleibt dann in einer Rinne liegen.
Norbert (Geisy) lässt an einem Sieb Luft von unten ein, damit der grobe Dreck ständig abgespült wird.
Alternativ gibt es in Schwerkraft noch eine Absetzkammer oder einen Vortex. Beide brauchen viel Platz.
Wenn du erst mal weniger ausgeben willst, ist auch ein Damenstrumpf als Vorfilter denkbar. (Muss alle 2-3 Tage gereinigt werden)

Insgesamt sollte deine Vorfilterkammer etwas zu klein sein. Mach sie so groß, dass dort langfristig was ordentliches reinpasst.

Wegen der Gesamtgestaltung noch unsortiert ein paar Gedanken.
Der Bereich vor der Terrasse ist nur 60cm. Eine Treppe reicht um in den Teich zu kommen.
Den Pflanzenbereich unten würde ich nicht mit Kies auffüllen. Die Pflanzen können auch gut ohne Substrat nur in Pflanzkörben leben.
Aus welchen Grund ist oben noch ein gemauerter Bereich mit 40cm Tiefe?


----------



## muh.gp (17. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Jörg,

Danke für die Hinweise! Von meiner Zeichnung bin ich inzwischen abgekommen... Der neuste Favorit ist ein Ultrasieve Marke Eigenbau. Dafür sollte die Kammer eigentlich reichen, zumindest, wenn ich mit die Maße der Fertigprodukte ansehe. Dazu würde ich meine Kammer in zwei Drittel Ultrasieve und ein Drittel mit Raum für den Schmutzablass aufteilen. Mein Problem ist ja, dass ich alles unterirdisch gestalten muss, da das Wasser ja irgendwie in den oberen Teich soll. Sobald ich mal einen konkreten Plan habe, stelle ich ihn hier natürlich zur Diskussion.

Zur Gesamtgestaltung:


Die 60-cm-Zone vor der Terrasse ist so gewollt, da ich nicht "nur" ein tiefes Becken habe möchte, sondern auch die Optik eine Rolle spielen soll. Außerdem sehe ich die Fischlein (Art ist ja noch nicht endgültig geklärt) dann schön von der Terrasse aus schwimmen...
Der untere Planzbereich soll ebenfalls aus optischen Gründen mit etwas Kies aufgepeppt werden. Das ich dadurch mehr reinigen muss, ist mir klar.
Der gemauerte Teich an der Mauer soll als Zufuhrbecken für das Wasser aus dem oberen Teich und gleichzeitig als "Pflanzenfilter" dienen. Ich habe bei meinem Terrassenteich ja auch zwei Bereiche und die Erfahrung meines ersten Jahres als Teichbesitzer hat gezeigt, dass sich im oberen Becken nochmal viel "Schmutz" ansammelt, über den Wasserfall aber nicht in den Hauptteich gelangt. Dies wollte ich auch für den großen neuen Teich übernehmen. Zur Erklärung: Der Bereich an der Mauer wird 15 bis 20 cm höher gesetzt und bedient mittels eines Überlaufs in der Mitte den unteren Teich.

Da mir gerade aber unheimlich viel durch den Kopf geht, bin ich für jede Anregung dankbar. Schließlich soll mein Projekt Teich 2.0 ja möglichst fehlerfrei über die Bühne gehen...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (17. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

...ich finde bis hier hin schon mal alles


----------



## muh.gp (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Teichgemeinde,

ich weiß nicht wie es Euch geht, aber ich habe genug vom Winter. Ganz besonders deswegen, weil ich schon mächtig mit den Hufen scharre und meinen Ausbau bzw. Neubau auf Gartenebene starten möchte. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass man wochenlang da sitzt und grübelt, überlegt, plant und das "Dumme" ist, je länger ich nachdenke, umso größer wird das Projekt! 

So auch zuletzt bei einem meiner kleinen Rundgänge durch mein Gärtchen, als ich plötzlich eine neue Vision hatte...

Nachfolgend mal die Ausgangssituation. Geplant und "regierungstechnisch" genehmigt (ganz wichtig!) war und ist ja die Ausbauvariante links von der Treppe. Nun kam in mir die Frage auf, warum eigentlich nur links? Rechts wäre doch auch eine Option und darüber eine kleine Brücke (ohnehin ein großer Traum von mir ). 

Heute habe ich dann mal ein paar Fotos von der vorhandenen Substanz gemacht und vermessen. Die aktuelle Situation:

   

Und gleich noch der neue Plan in der Draufsicht:

 

Die Fläche für den Hauptteich liegt bei ca. 7,5 x 2,2 Metern, der Pflanzfilterteich bringt nochmals 2,3 x 0,8 Meter dazu. Die beiden Teichbereiche sind über einen Überlauf in der Mauer miteinander verbunden. Unter der Brücke gehen die jeweiligen Tiefenzonen natürlich weiter. Die tiefste Stelle soll unter der Brücke sein und wird mit einem BA versehen. Der Skimmer kommt auch in Brückennähe. Die schon geplante (siehe "alte" Neubaupläne) Terrasse auf der linken Seite bleibt, der restliche Bereich wird ebenfalls mit Holz umrahmt.

Von der Technik werde ich ein wenig aufstocken, also einen größeren Filter kaufen. Noch unschlüssig bin ich mir mit der Gestaltung der Pumpenkammer (siehe vorherige Beiträge), aber ich werde Dank der hier vorhandenen Beiträgte sicher noch eine sinnvolle Lösung finden.

Ein bisschen Sorgen bereitet mir der Aushub.... Einen Bagger könnte ich zwar an die Baustelle bringen, aber die Schäden am restlichen Garten wären wohl verheerend und würden sicher für Ärger mit meiner Gattin sorgen. 

Daher wegen dem Zeitplan die Frage an die erfahrenen Teichbauer hier im Forum: Wie lange dürfte der Aushub mit Spaten, Schaufel und Spitzhacke dauern - "normale" Bodenverhältnisse mal vorausgesetzt?

Danke für Eure Antworten und etwaige Vorschläge zur Verbesserung meines stetig wachsenden Projekts. Wie gesagt, es wird Zeit für den Frühling, sonst brauche ich bald gar nicht mehr Rasen mähen... 

Viele Grüße,

Holger


----------



## Sternie (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo Holger,
wir wollten auch unseren Teich, ca. 25m3, von Hand ausheben und haben uns dann doch für einen Kleinbagger entschieden. Selbst mit dem Bagger haben wir zwei Wochenenden gebraucht, von Hand hätte das mit Sicherheit Monate gedauert. Allerdings können wir auch nur am Wochenende am Teich arbeiten, sind bis auf eine Tiefe von ca. 1,80 Meter gegangen und haben auch in dieser Tiefe noch einen grossen Technikraum ausgehoben, dessen Abdeckung zur Terrasse wird.
Mit der Entsorgung bzw. Weiterverwendung des Erdaushubs werden wir jetzt endlich in diesem Jahr fertig werden und dann wird der ruinierte Rasen neu eingesät und alles ist neu, schön und hoffentlich perfekt.
Überleg dir mal, dass du auch bei der Handarbeit den Erdaushub entweder auf dem Rasen zwischenlagern oder sofort Schubkarre für Schubkarre entsorgen musst. 
Ich würde dir raten, wenn du nicht einen ganzen Urlaub hineinstecken willst, einen Bagger zu nehmen und nachher den Rasen wieder in Ordnung zu bringen. Es ist ja nicht nur mit dem Ausheben getan.

Auf jeden Fall sieht dein Plan mit dem geteilten Teich einfach super aus und die Terrasse mit dem Blick darauf wird sicher euer Lieblingsplatz werden.

Wir haben uns übrigens ganz bewusst gegen Kois und für viele verschiedene Pflanzen, Goldfische, Orfen, __ Moderlieschen und Shubunkins entschieden. Ob noch Bitterlinge und __ Muscheln oder andere Arten hinzukommen, wird die Zeit zeigen. Unsere Fische werden nicht gefüttert, sondern leben sehr gut aus der Natur.

Viel Erfolg und Überzeugungskraft wünscht dir
Christoph


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Das projekt gefällt mir immer besser  . Also wenn du alles von hand schippst, bei der größe und der tiefe (du meine fresse,überkopfschaufeln ) und dann evtl.noch täglich buddelst . . .ich denke du könntest in so 4-6wochen durch sein - wenn du zwischendurch arbeiten gehst. Gehe die schaufelei langsam und mit der richtigen haltung an. Bringt dir nichts wenn du nach 2wochen platt bist


----------



## muh.gp (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hi,

na Ihr macht mir ja Mut... 

Also anderthalb Wochen Urlaub habe ich, aber bis dahin wollte ich eigentlich das Loch haben, BA und Skimmer setzen, die Seitenwände mit Holz verschalen, Außenseiten (zwischen Holzverschalung und Erde) mit Beton ausfüllen, Vlies  und Folie verlegen....!

Ok, dass heißt, ich werde mit dem Aushub schon vorher beginnen. Und mal testen, was so machbar ist und welches Tempo ich gehen kann. Die Entsorgung ist dabei das kleinste Problem, da ich einen Container stellen werde. Auf meinem Grundstück ist definitiv kein Platz für Erde!

Bis dahin gehe ich noch fleißig ins Studio, damit die Muckies fit sind...

Grüße,

Holger


----------



## Sternie (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Wenn du das alles in 1 1/2 Wochen schaffst kannst du leicht abgewandelt sagen: Der Tag hat 24 Stunden und da die nicht gereicht haben, habe ich die Nacht dazu genommen.

Ich drücke dir sämtliche Daumen dass es klappt, möchte dir auch den Mut nicht nehmen, habe aber meine ganz starken Zweifel. Selbst mit Fertigbeton und Mischer kostet das Ausfüllen mit Beton und Verdichten schon viel Zeit und Kraft. Wir haben Schalsteine mit zwei Männern ausgegossen, zwei Tage gebraucht und hatten hinterher ziemlich lange Arme. Dazu kommen dann noch die anderen Arbeiten, wofür zu einem guten Teil trockenes Wetter gebraucht wird.

Versuch es. Ich hoffe für dich, dass du viel Hilfe (Folie verlegen z.B.), die ganze Zeit gutes Wetter hast und deine Kräfte durchhalten.

Toi, toi, toi Christoph


----------



## muh.gp (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hi Christoph,

Druck werde ich mir sicher nicht machen, dafür macht Teich bauen viel zu viel Spaß. Was geht, das geht. Ich fange Ende April an und dann schauen wir mal. 

Danke für die Wünsche! Ich werde berichten!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

...ich finde deinen Plan auch richtig genial, wird ganz sicher ein schönes Fleckchen Erde in eurem Garten...


...das mit der Bauzeit - naja, man soll ja niemanden die Hoffnung nehmen, aber eineinhalb Wochen wird nix, geh es ruhiger an oder mach große Aktionen mit mehren Leuten und du wirst sehen, wie schnell dann die Container voll sind - ich glaube Mandy kann davon ein Lied singen, wie schnell so ein Container voll ist und du auf der Lauer nach dem nächsten Container sitzt...


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Ooh zacky,erinner mich nicht daran. fast 4wochen buddeln, schippen, karren. Und dazu alles aus 1,7m tiefe zwischenlagern und doppelt schippen. Ja, ich weiß wie anstrengend das ist. Aber es hat auch ganz viel spaß gemacht. Meinem rücken ging es während der bauzeit noch nie besser. Deswegen: richtige haltung, richtige atmung und immer schön gleichmäßig. Fitneßstudin kannste dir sparen. Nach 1woche biste fit wie ein turnschuh. Ja ich weiß du willst fertig werden, aber eigentlich treibt dich nichts (ausgelagerte fische etc.). Nimm dir zeit, sonst sagt dein körper bei zeiten: ich kann nicht mehr! Amen . Warum erst im april anfangen? Der märz hat bestimmt auch schon schöne tage


----------



## muh.gp (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Yepp, das meine ich ja mit schon früher anfangen... Von mir aus würde ich gleich loslegen, aber noch geht es nicht... Beim Buddeln sehe ich ja auch wie es voran geht und kann die Baggerentscheidung immer noch treffen.

Ihr könnt mir Glauben, es kribbelt jedes Mal, wenn ich durch den Garten flaniere... Aber letztlich war die Winter(Planungs)-zeit gut... man liest, man denkt, man liest, man plant! Aber auch wenn Vorfreude die schönste Freude sein soll, mitunter schaue ich schon richtig sehnsüchtig zum Spaten... 

Grüße!


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Wieso kannst du jetzt nicht schon anfangen? Es ist schneefrei . . .es ist frostfrei . . .was hindert dich? Ran an den spaten und fang an . Ach ja, und vergiß die bilder nicht


----------



## muh.gp (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Der "Teichbau-Deal" mit meiner Frau ist meinerseits noch nicht erfüllt. Erst das Zimmer im OG renovieren, dann Schaufel zur Hand... 

Aber es kommen ein paar Wochenenden ohne weitere Freizeitverpflichtungen.


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Das ist doch nicht dein ernst. Ein zimmer renoviere ich dir an einem wochenende incl.streichen.  Mach hinne. . .der teich wird anstrengender und dauert länger. Wenn du jetzt schon schwächelst wird das nie was .
Nimms bloß nicht persönlich  
.
Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Upss, bitte entfernen. 
War ein doppelposting. So eilig ists dann doch nicht


----------



## muh.gp (8. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Wieso kannst du jetzt nicht schon anfangen? Es ist schneefrei . . .es ist frostfrei . . .was hindert dich? Ran an den spaten und fang an . Ach ja, und vergiß die bilder nicht



Na ja, sieht irgendwie anders aus als schneefrei.... 

 

Es ist weiter Geduld gefordert!


----------



## jolantha (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Was ist das denn ?? Schnee im Garten , geht ja gar nicht !!!!

Ein fleißiger Mensch hält seinen Garten schneefrei . Also alle Mann ran, an Besen und Schaufel ,
dann kannste auch weiter buddeln !


----------



## muh.gp (10. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hi,

inzwischen sind es noch mal fünf Zentimeter mehr und -10 Grad... Nee, nee meine "Buddelzeit" wird kommen, aber nicht heute...

Frostige Grüße!


----------



## francis89 (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

zumal Bodenfrost nur bis 50cm  ab da an ist der Boden nicht mehr so hart  !


----------



## troll20 (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*



francis89 schrieb:


> zumal Bodenfrost nur bis 50cm  ab da an ist der Boden nicht mehr so hart  !



Bei diesen Temp. geb ich dir recht, habe es aber auch schon erlebt das wir in 1,2m Tiefe noch mit einem Stemmhammer den eingefrorenen Lehmboden geöffnet haben.
Ich mag garnicht an die Blasen von damals Denken 

mfg René


----------



## francis89 (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

war ja auch nur so gemeint ich habe schon letzte Woche meine Regentonnen HElx Filter eingegraben und war nix von Bodenfrost zusehen


----------



## muh.gp (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hallo zusammen,

und der Winter nimmt kein Ende.... 

Meine Um-/Neubaupläne sind inzwischen vollständig in meinem Kopf. Ich habe zuletzt wirklich Stunden, besser gesagt Tage, hier im Forum verbracht. Nun wird es so langsam zuviel Input, es wird Zeit, dass ich umsetzen kann! Meine Regierung hat zwar noch mal versucht ein Veto gegen die große Variante einzulegen, aber der Haus- und Bauherr konnte Überzeugungsarbeit leisten. 

Heute Nacht hatte ich wohl Besuch am Teich, die Spuren im Schnee sind verräterisch. Meine Fische sollten keine Schaden erlitten haben, denn die habe seit Tagen nicht mehr gesehen....

 

Es wird Zeit, dass man meine (Bau-)Spuren im Garten sieht!

Viele Grüße,

Holger

- der auf den Frühling wartet -


----------



## muh.gp (20. März 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Ein deprimiertes Hallo,

täglich tigere ich durch den Garten und warte auf besseres Wetter...

Herr, mach Frühling, ich will ein Loch graben!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Bei den Bildern von deinem Teich , hab ich mich eindeutig zu Spät hier angemeldet . Sehr Sehr Genial


----------



## muh.gp (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Danke!

Aktuell läuft Projekt "Teich 2.0". Den Stil will ich beibehalten, nur eben ne Nummer größer... Mal sehen was rauskommt... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Jaja immer diese Umbaugedanken .......
Hab meinen Teich jetzt etwa 8 Wochen , und denk jetzt schon , hmmmmm man könnte ja das so oder das so machen , ich denke nach dem 4 - 5 Umbau ist man zufriedener....


----------



## Moonlight (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*



Michael H schrieb:


> ich denke nach dem 4 - 5 Umbau ist man zufriedener....


Denkste.
Ich hab jetzt den 4.teich . . .2jahre geplant und hin und her geschoben und ein schweinegeld ausgegeben.
Aber zufriedener bin ich trotzdem nicht.
Die fische wahrscheinlich schon . . . Ich nicht.
Bin ich wahrscheinlich erst wenn ich ein wassergrundstück habe 

Mandy


----------



## Michael H (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Cool wär dann so ein Pfahlhaus , schön rundrum Wasser.


----------



## muh.gp (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*



Michael H schrieb:


> Jaja immer diese Umbaugedanken .....



Hallo Michael,

von wegen Gedanken, stecke ja mitten drin...

Und Mandy, ich bin zwar bisher zufrieden, aber ob das so bleibt?  

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wird mal Zeit!*

Hey Holger,

bestimmt nicht 
Als alles fertig war, war ich auch tierisch zufrieden. Vor Allem wenn man bedenkt, was man in so kurzer Zeit alles bewegt hat ... aber jetzt?! 
Ich weiß nicht ... ich könnte noch weiter buddeln und noch mehr Wasser im Garten haben wollen ... und ich ärgere mich, dass ich den Teich nicht heimlich etwas länger gemacht habe ...

Mandy


----------

